# Hunting with a cob



## Moobucket (9 August 2012)

Hi All,

 I'm keen to do some hunting this year but I am precious about my cobs mane and feathers ! 
Is it ever acceptable to plait the main instead of hog and are there any circumstances when you would be allow to leave their feathers on? 
Maybe this will draw horrified gasps from the forum but I thought i'd pitch it anyway. Be kind!


----------



## WestCoast (9 August 2012)

Why on earth would you need to touch his mane and feathers to go hunting?


----------



## Moobucket (9 August 2012)

Well I was told he'd have to look smart?? i.e not native and hairy looking? But if this is not the case I'll be very cheery!


----------



## WestCoast (9 August 2012)

To be honest I don't know for sure. I drag and mock hunted in the 80s and just had to look smart. Wouldnt fox hunt for obvious reasons  

Paula


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (9 August 2012)

He will be fine as a Hairy most horses had feathethers trimmed tail banged off short or plaited up to minimise mud retension and easier grooming also a Hogged mane is lower maintenance  and in my humble opinion looks oh so smart.


----------



## partypremier (9 August 2012)

I think any hunt would be pleased to have you.
Just be yourself, no-one is there to judge your turnout.  The fact you have asked opinion on the subject shows you care enough about turnout not to let yourself down in anyway.
Have great fun.
Out hunting there are 2 types for me cobs or tb's. 
I know completely different but it's what is inside & the feeling they give you not the plaits or featherless legs.


----------



## JenHunt (9 August 2012)

as long as he is clean, and well turned out then there is no reason to hog him or take off his feathers. You may, however, wish to put his mane into a running plait (or arab plait or whatever you call it) to avoid having extra knitting if he gets carried away with it, and it all gets tangled in the reins! 

also, if he's got a lot of tail (which I assume he will have) then it's worth considering putting it up like I do with Ron's - it is sooooo much easier at the end of the day to unpick some stiches than to wash a great load of tail! (and they don't get cold and wet while you do it!) 

(please excuse his muckyness... he'd got rather excited about seeing hedges!)


----------



## dumbnag (9 August 2012)

Smart only means clean, tidy turnout. No need to do any different . Hope you have a great season.


----------



## georgiaziggy (10 August 2012)

As long as your tidy and smart it doesnt really matter, plaits are nice to see and if its a long mane, then plaits or a nice running plait would be look fab! Though I do love getting dressed up and smart so love plaiting  Though I have once took a pony with a dodgey clip (forgot I hadnt re-clipped it half an hour before we were due to leave), but had plaits in and we looked smart so no once noticed! If hes got a very hair coat he might get sweaty though if its winter your going (not cubbing) so either full clip or give him chaser/blanket. If your going for the latter, then rugging him up abit thicker than usual will help the rest of his coat to stay thinner too!


----------



## Miss L Toe (10 August 2012)

No [horse] boots please, I hate this with feathers.


----------



## Moobucket (10 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			No [horse] boots please, I hate this with feathers.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! That looks like a disaster. It looks like wearing flares higher than your shoes.

Excellent. Thanks everyone I'll get practicising my plaiting skills! Very excited.


----------



## MissTyc (14 August 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			No [horse] boots please, I hate this with feathers.
		
Click to expand...

Can also get quite hot under there, even with vented boots!

... I hunt my traditional cob. He is a mud monkey when he comes out the field and by loading time, he is super smart - plaited with a running plait down the mane, tail plaited up as it trails on the floor, feather gleaming white!


----------

